# Wardak Province



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats where my Danielle is. Just heard from her, mommie did all the talking. That place is hot now. I don't mean temperature wise either. Coming home in 18 days I think it was. Gotta verify that. Good to hear her voice. Thank the Lord.............bless them all.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Prayers for her and her brothers/sisters in arms.. Heroes all! God bless them.


----------

